# 2017 Haunted Eve Yard Haunt Pics



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2017


Yard Haunt Theme: Vampires Versus Werewolves




flic.kr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see the werewolves and vampires were good about not fighting with each other

This is a really nice display. You got wonderfully spooky impact with a small number of well chosen props.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great theme and so well displayed. I especially like the lights in the skellie rib cage and the "bat in the belfry"


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I always look forward to your haunt every year! Great theme and very well executed.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Everything looks great! Love that werewolf, and the bat in the belfry...<3


----------



## Lyric8881 (May 27, 2018)

Awesome job


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I bet the kids tell their parents this is the house in your neighborhood they are looking forward to visiting the most. Keep up the Halloween spirit and keep creating those memories. Great job.


----------

